# Today my "babies" are 1 year old!



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to say a little "Happy Birthday" to my two darling hand reared youngsters yet to be named I'm terrible with coming up with names and have agonized over it for a long time. I have seen how many of you are excellent at choosing such great names for your birds so if you guys have any ideas on names for these two, I'm all ears. Please send in all your ideas and help me choose some names for these guys who are much deserving to be named

Here is a small series of pictures of my birds from newborn/just hatched to today.

Just hatched and dried, Foster Dad-Dotty very proud of "his" first set of youngsters...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

3 days old with Foster Mom, Pearl tenderly watching over them...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

7 days old, just muggin' for the camera...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

19 days old...just happy and content without a care in the world...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

27 days old....happy and content again, more feathers ...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lil Fellas!!!! A year without a name, wow! I think we should have a name off. The best names win with the namer being an honorary aunt or uncle


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

and finally today...in one of their rare moments near to one another without sparring...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Happy Birthday Lil Fellas!!!! A year without a name, wow! I think we should have a mane off. The best names win with the namer being an honorary aunt or uncle



Sounds like a great idea Pete!! Let the name games, begin....


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad,

Happy Birthday to the babies....I hope I can think up some good names to enter in the contest...lol...The trouble is I already think of them as "Sister" and "Brother." Real original, huh?! LOL

Loved seeing the progression from sweet babies to the big beauties they are today!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow Brad! Thanks for this post .. brings back fond memories of the days when you, I, and Mary were brain storming this "project". What a wonderful result was had .. two magnificent baby pigeons!

I think the "red head" should be Rita Hayworth and her sibling probably Clark Gable or Rory Calhoun or some other handsome guy from the same era ..

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Yes indeed, seems like so long ago now that we came up with a plan to hatch some eggs from Henny and Eggbert. And what an amazing outcome it was from such an iffy situation altogether. 

I like your name suggestions! hehehehee I hope I get other replies as well and have a big pool of ideas to draw on to make the final decision of who will be the "honorary Aunt or Uncle"


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Those are b-e-a-u-tifulllllll birds. Have you picked names yet? I personally think they look like "Alfalfa and Darla" You know off little rascals?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Beautiful Pictures !!!*



TAWhatley said:


> Wow Brad! Thanks for this post .. brings back fond memories of the days when you, I, and Mary were brain storming this "project". What a wonderful result was had .. two magnificent baby pigeons!
> 
> I think the "red head" should be Rita Hayworth and her sibling probably Clark Gable or Rory Calhoun or some other handsome guy from the same era ..
> 
> Terry


 Brad,

Beautiful pictures, and a lovely story. A real good name, for the handsome guy, might I suggest "Warren"....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow Brad, you sure do have some beautiful birds in all of the pix I've seen! Simply
gorgeous. How 'bout Licorice and Butterscotch?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks for all the compliments on my birds. Just so that there is no confusion here, the two birds Dotty and Pearl in the first couple of pictures, aren't mine. These two belong to *Maryco* here in the group, one of our moderators. She was willing to provide her birds to be surrogates to my pairs offspring.

At the beginning of May 2004, my pair (Henny & Eggbert) layed two eggs and incubated them normally. I candled them and they were fertile but my pair has been unfit to raise their own young probably due to neglect in one form or another. They've lost all the babies they've ever hatched since I've had them. All in all about 6 sets of youngsters were lost between day 1-3 of their lives. At first we were all unsure what was causing the deaths. We thought perhaps salmonella/paratyphoid or some other virus that the parents were long time carriers of were causing the deaths. Then it was becoming clearer that the babies were not dying of a disease afterall, that it was seeming more and more like the parents weren't feeding them or perhaps Eggbert was killing them. 

So Terry, Mary and I "hatched" a plan that I would transport Henny's fertile and nearly ready to hatch eggs to Mary's house. This was a feat all in itself since Mary lives 45 minutes away by car. I rigged up a temporary incubator for the trip. It consisted of a box lined with towels, a small square basket on top of those and one of those hot packs underneath. The eggs themselves were then sandwiched in between two layers of corrugated foam stapled at the edges to keep them snug and immobile. The box itself was placed in the back seat of my car on the floor, held in place by the front and back seats. 

It was just perfect timing as Mary's birds were just finishing up incubating their own eggs (dummies) but nonetheless they were at the right time of producing crop milk and for being willing to take the young. We allowed her birds to hatch them and raise them for the first few days of life. That way they would receive the beneficial bacteria, enzymes and antibodies from real pigeon parents. After this critical initial period, Mary then took over hand feeding the young squabs herself at about day 3. She had them at her house for 3 months before I went to take them home for good. I made several trips to Mary's house during the time they were there to drop off supplies and see them in person.

And that is the story (basically), of how and why I have these two youngsters. I only have 4 pigeons myself, Henny & Eggbert and their two babies.

Thanks for all the name suggestions so far, I really like the ideas being tossed around. I hope that I will get many more ideas and that I will finally be able to name these two


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

What breed are these? - very good looking I might add - all the different speckles.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
They are beautiful. Is one a hen, one a cock? If so, who's who? Gotta know, so I know what names to offer.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sorry, just can help myself...*

How about Rob and Amber since they are "true" survivors! ROFL!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, my birds are Giant Runts

Hi Daryl, the red pigeon, the red grizzle bird is the hen. The black grizzle is the male bird


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Great - new to the pigeon thing but as soon as I get my homers flying (My first 2 born yesterday in fact) I am planning to build a bigger loft for the homers so that I could have plenty. Then the small loft will be free and was wondering what I would put in there.

This would be the answer I think. BUT not to sure if there are any around here.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mr. Squeaks, LOL, I don't watch survivor but the names might be appropriate...they go into the "hat" with all the others for consideration

Hi Jiggs, How wonderful for you! I hope your first two babies are healthy and robust. Best of luck with your breeding and building your flock


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for being a good sport to my sense of humor! Actually, your "babies" are beautiful and deserve great names! However, Amber would be a nice name for the red hen and maybe Onyx for your 'black' male?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lucy (Lucille Ball) for the hen. Ricky (Ricky Ricardo) for the cock. Give me time, I'll think up even more names.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

hey, pigeonmama, you got my vote! LOL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Or Desi for the cock. Lucille Ball's husband's real name was Desi Arnaz.
Daryl


----------



## mistenle (Feb 7, 2005)

How about Athena and Hercules.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think Lucy and Desi (or Ricky) are good names for these birds. They are beautiful birds. The coloring is just amazing - that's what makes them so fascinating to look at.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Thank you all so much for helping me with names for my pigeons. Please keep the suggestions flowing. All will be considered and I'm hopeful that soon, each will have a name that suits them and that they will learn to recognise through my voice. 

Just for a little background info about their personalites...The male (mostly black) youngster is the aggressive one, but only to me. Otherwise he's more timid than the female when it comes to exploration. The Hen, (reddish bird) is much more demure, curious, assertive but easy going (with me again). She likes petting and affection. She's also much more eager to engage a new situation and understand things. They will both pick on each other under different circumstances which is so funny. Neither one seems to have the upper hand in their "pecking" order


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

They are so cute, and on the videos too! How about Pépinot and Capucine? They were brother and sister muppets in a children program on tv long time ago... http://www.aquarelle.ca/Ladouceur.jp/pepcap.tv.html

Suz


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suzette, 

LOL, wonderful suggestions you have given. I'm not sure I undestand them to the fullest degree but I can at least pronounce them as a "sorta french speaking Canadian"....very nice, Thank you!

All ideas are going into a "hat" basically and I will also conduct a poll when the time comes


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

More names, coming up. How's about Cayenne for the hen, cayenne (Pepper) and Caper(also a spice) for rhe cock.
Daryl
See how I spend my working hours, thinking up names for pigeons.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

You have some truly magnificent pigeons there, congrats to all involved in keeping your new ones alive and well.
I love to see progressions like this showing the development of our pidgies.
I tend to name by color, and with the gorgeous colours these two have I would think something along the line of Ember and Cinder.
Goodluck with naming your littlens


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks so much for all your ideas and suggestions, I'm really liking the ideas, please keep em comin'

Thanks Alaska, it was a hard, painful road to getting these two youngins, but definitely worth all the effort. Mary enjoyed them so much I offered her two runts of her own. I suggested she could have another set of Henny & Eggberts eggs to raise for herself, but she can't really have anymore pigeons. Especially these big chicken pigeons


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

It's a shame you're on the other side of the world, I'd be very interested in a few giant runts myself (gotta love that oxymoron), they're a very nice breed, especially with the grizzle on them


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

I was hoping to get a few more name suggestions so I've still put off naming my two youngsters. If there are anymore ideas floating around in your heads, please feel free to blurt them out. I'll conduct a poll soon with some of the suggestions I've been given and see what everyone thinks


Thanks again,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow ! They sure are beautiful, are they boys?

I remember Mary e-mailing me and asking for advice when these were just tiny tots. What an exciting time that was. Dotty and Pearl, and of course you and Mary have done such a great job with them!

Treesa


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Brad,

Sorry I'm late, but belated happy birthday to your young birds! Thanks for including the photos - what an intriguing journey that was. Hard to believe they were ever so tiny! After all the troubles you had initially, congratulations go to all involved for your persistance! My suggestions are Arthur (or Lancelot) and Guenevere.

By the way, the young male may become more courageous with age. When compared to their potential life span, they really are stilll quite young!


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet babies!!!
They are sooo beautiful Brad!!!
Congratulations!!!
So there are allready Dotty and Pearl then there is Henny and Eggbert.
How about some combination of these names?
Like Henbert and Pearldot (or not)
or Penny and Degbert.
Sampson and Delilah,
Katie and Daniel,
Katherine and Dane,
Jane and Mr. Rochester or Rochester Or Chester (remember Jane Eyre)
Charlotte, Celine, Adele, Jenny, Natasha, Grace
Tanner, Rock, Brock, Garth
Sully and oh--What was Dr. Quinn's first name???
Elvis and What's her name? All I can think of is thier daughter Lisa Marie.
Maybe you should honor Maryco in the name since she was so important in thier being here!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How about Maurice and Mary


Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terri, Melissa and Treesa:

Treesa they are male and female and thanks, I remember when Mary was emailing you about things. You helped a lot from a distance

Melissa, thanks for all the name suggestions but I could only pick one of your suggestions for my poll, LOL.

Terri, Thanks very much for the kind words. Yep, It was a long fought battle for these two munchkins and at the end of it all, it was SO worth it. I think you're right too, in time the male might become more assertive. I've noticed he's grown more too so he's only a hair smaller than his father now

Ok...I've got enough suggestions now to conduct a poll so everyone vote on the names you like the most and think are the most appropriate for my two youngsters. I've got my favourite name pair picked out (I think) and let's just see what happens here

THE POLL IS NOW OPEN!!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Well, the results from the name poll are in and a pair of names have been chosen, LUCY & RICKY. It just so happens that these names were one of my top choices and so, the two youngsters have names finally!

I want to thank everyone for their participation and for their ideas sent in to help me pick something nice for the two of them. And a special thanks to Daryl for coming up with the winning names! It's going to take some time for me to get used to calling them by name, but hopefully they will learn to recognize them

Thanks again Everyone,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Excellent! I'm glad the youngsters now have their "proper" names! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Well done! Brad, please give our best to Lucy and Ricky!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terry and Terri It is nice to finally have a name for each of them that definitely suits them in a few ways.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congratulations to Lucy and Ricky!!! So glad to hear you are officially named!* 

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Treesa


----------

